# transplant shock, damaged roots, help fast



## POLARIS01 (Oct 3, 2009)

i just transplant 5 plants 48 hour ago she is the only one like this, what can i do for shock, damaged roots?


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 3, 2009)

yah damaged roots.. i dont know how to help, sorry bro


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Oct 3, 2009)

did you use super thrive after you transplanted it ruduces shock and stress from transplanting.


----------



## POLARIS01 (Oct 3, 2009)

no i never do, i never had this before


----------



## RemeberMe (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe foliar feed and see if it comes back


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 3, 2009)

Either you damaged roots or some roots were exposed to air for to long. It is a coin toss as to if it will recover or not. It might be fine and it might die. It was mentioned that SuperThrive might not be a bad idea. It does help to reduce plant shock. 
&#12288;
Ok, there is one other possibility depending on how you transplanted. If you did not give the plants a real good soaking after transplanting it is possible the soil around that one plant&#8217;s roots is just to loose. That is a low probability chance but it is still a chance.

Since it is obviously outside it would be a good idea to block the wind to the plant as much as possible and maybe even cut back slightly on the light for a few days .. like if there is a slightly shady place you can put the plant and protect it from wind &#8230; that would be the place to put it now. 
&#12288;
Something else you can do is to trim back your plant, cut it back to a size that the root system can support. Not knowing what damage was done or to what extend it is hard to know how much to cut but if your options are to lose a plant or cut maybe one third of it back so it lives &#8230;.. which route will you take?
&#12288;
It&#8217;s a tough call &#8230;&#8230; sit it out and see if it comes around and risk losing it or take action that in the end might not have been needed to take? 

For future reference .. when you repot follow the following steps.
&#12288;
Select the pot size you will be transplanting into. (I suggest growing in nothing smaller than 5-gallon pots and I normally use 7-gallon pots and I start out my plants in them and never repot.)
&#12288;
Allow the soil in the pot your plant is in to dry out and slightly pull away from the sides of the pot. 
&#12288;
(The following applies if you are right handed. If not reverse the hand position/use instructions)
&#12288;
Partially fill your new larger pot with quality soil so when you insert your plant into the new pot and fill in around the rootball the top of the soil will be at the correct level. 
&#12288;
Pick up your old pot with your left hand. 
&#12288;
Place your right hand on top of the soil with the main stem between your first and second fingers.
&#12288;
Gently tap the edge of the pot on a countertop or a workbench or something similar. The entire rootball should slide out in one piece, possibly with a slight amount of soil loss, but no damage to or loss of roots unless the plant was so root-bound that the roots had grown through the drain holes. If that is the case clip them first.
&#12288;
Your plant and rootball are then securely held in your right hand. Inspect the rootball and if it is tightly packed/twisted/root-bound slightly score/cut the edges of the rootball and also slightly score/cut the bottom of the rootball. 

If you do not score/cut the root-ball that the roots will want to continue to follow their circling pattern and their growth progression both down and to the sides into the fresh deeper soil will be much slower. Each cut root will push out new roots and they will go both out and down into the new soil. 
&#12288;
Place the plant into the new pot. 
&#12288;
If the surface level of the old rootball is to low or two high remove some soil or add additional soil. 
&#12288;
Next fill in around the edges between the rootball and the sides of the larger pot. 
&#12288;
Water thoroughly to cause the soil to settle without compressing it too much by packing it down by hand. If needed add additional soil and water again. 
&#12288;
Normally plants will undergo very little to no shock when transplanted in this manner but it would not be an injudicious thing to do to use a product like SuperThrive or something with the same general properties because they will reduce plant stress helping them to overcome it quicker and easier. 

&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## POLARIS01 (Oct 3, 2009)

should i foliar feed or water the plant now? soil could be watered in a day or two


----------



## POLARIS01 (Oct 3, 2009)

is it to late to use super thrive? i never used it.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 3, 2009)

POLARIS01 said:


> is it to late to use super thrive? i never used it.


 
You can still use SuperThrive but I am not sure if it will be a case of closing the barn door after the horse has gotten out but it is worth a try and it is not a bad thing to have and use anyway so I say give it a try.


----------



## GoinGreen09 (Oct 3, 2009)

what about using AN revive?


----------



## Roland (Oct 3, 2009)

POLARIS01 said:


> i just transplant 5 plants 48 hour ago she is the only one like this, what can i do for shock, damaged roots?


 
Whoa .... slow down ....... looks like it is dry ........


set it in the shade for a while and give it a good watering make sure you have good drainage ....... don't try and do too much all at once ......... 


I've transplanted many plants ... I let em dry a little before transplant and water well after transplant ...........


looks to me like they need a drink

spraying with plain water (chemical free water) may help ....... but the roots need water .... u might have some other probs ... since u said this is the only one so far ........... but I'd start with water

plants below were intentionally dried before transplant ... 2nd pic is about 9 weeks later


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, there's nothing else you can do but foliar feed and water with superthrive and maybe molasses.


----------



## DoeEyed (Oct 4, 2009)

As long as you know she has enough water, leave her be and she should be fine. This happened to one of my plants - not only did I rip off a good portion of her tiny roots while transplanting, but I also FIMmed her right before, too. It took her about five days or so to come out of it.


----------



## tea tree (Oct 4, 2009)

liquid karma, superthrive, hydroguard, compost teas, B1, all these things help. B1 really helped but I would take superthrive over that shit I think. Superthrive is really the shit. Also compost teas get your soil alive and the platns love that noticably.


----------



## POLARIS01 (Oct 6, 2009)

THANKS GUYS , i used molasses and low light 23w cfl and it bounced back.


----------



## Roland (Oct 6, 2009)

good to know


----------



## coopdevillan (Jan 7, 2010)

Wtf was the out come ????


----------



## coopdevillan (Jul 6, 2010)

Replant it and hope it doesnt hermi


----------



## jeff unknown (Nov 15, 2010)

I just transplanted my girl from a 5gal to 8gal while she is in veg. I fucked up and tore out ar 3/4 of her roots. She looked alright a day later, but come today (2days later) she looks really sad. She is extremely droopy, and is beginning to look defficients (brown spot on lower mature leaves). Is she going to die, or is there a way to save her? Please help


----------



## Brett Brown (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a plant that i just transplanted that looks just like that one but my plant is much smaller maybe 8" tall and I transplanted it into new compost that wa sugessted from just regular soil from my backyard. the first time i transplanted it I had no shock at all. I didn't lose a day of growth. now it seems to be helpless. All though it seems to have new growth in the very top of the plant but the leaves are sagging just like the picture in the above plant. it has been about 4 days and right after transplant it started to sag. and it has gone from looking good to looking sad but during sunlight times it looked worse than last night when it was in the cool night air it started to stiffen up and look as if it was coming back but the sun looked like it was making it worse. please if anyone can help ? I am on my way to get super thrive as a last resort.


----------



## rapierce (Apr 23, 2012)

c5rftw said:


> yah damaged roots.. i dont know how to help, sorry bro


*

then don't comment...i hate when people do that...sooo you just signed in to say nothing...i don't care how old this forum is...people like me still use this information...damn!​




​

*


----------



## noob28 (Mar 19, 2013)

mine is about 10'' and i transplanted from gornd to pot but i disstubed the roots i took th esoil loose from the roots iv go in a pot but set in a window so as not to buen the leaves any advice?


----------



## noob28 (Mar 19, 2013)

sorry im really stoned right now. i meant ground to pot. and it looking like i may have over stressed it.


----------



## Nootnam (Mar 19, 2013)

I always know when to transplant because my pants will start drooping, then i use the same method explained above almost to the tee and have never had any stress problems, plants are nice and perky the very next day if not the next couple hours


----------



## noob28 (Mar 20, 2013)

thank you. yea today its looking alot better i trimed the bottom two sets of leaves and set it in the dark and the main stalk has started to straitghten back up some of the fan leaves are wilted though but im going to give her a few days to recover and then im bringing her in and putting her on 12/12 to find out if she is a she of she is he or a he/she.


----------



## LemonGblazin' (May 23, 2013)

I've had root shock happen before and the best thing you can do is *get it the hell out of direct sunlight!* The roots are in shock and they still need water, but just as Brick Top said on the first page you don't want to over water them - a common mistake. Since they are in shock they can't be relied on to feed your plant. Instead the plant is going to rely on the leaves for nutrients, so mist your leaves, keep them moist and keep it out of wind and direct sunlight! Even if you're using Superthrive you should go this route just for safe measure, but I've never used it before and my plant two years ago bounced back in about 2-3 hours from a bad tear. The sound of the root ripping is like a bitch breaking your heart for the first time, everytime! Even if you feel like it's against all odds that plant can make it through, my leaves were sagging to the stalk and i took pictures, ran home, and got on rollitup to figure out what the fuck to do! I responded quickly to a bad fuck up and it turned out wonderfully - THERE IS STILL HOPE! I'm actually going through it right now because I found a nice plant growing between two bricks in the middle of my brick walk! Amazing how one seed happened to fall out there . . . So i poured some water between the crack since the dirt was dry and it was a tight space, let it soak in for about 3 minutes and etremely slowly pulled it out and the roots ripped a little, but otherwise there was absolutely no hope for this plant and it turns out it's the best one I have right now as long as it pulls through! Good Luck and I hope this Helps!


----------



## *BUDS (May 23, 2013)

If you only transplant when fully root bound you will never get transplant shock.


----------



## thefurclam (May 23, 2013)

Brett Brown said:


> I have a plant that i just transplanted that looks just like that one but my plant is much smaller maybe 8" tall and I transplanted it into new compost that wa sugessted from just regular soil from my backyard. the first time i transplanted it I had no shock at all. I didn't lose a day of growth. now it seems to be helpless. All though it seems to have new growth in the very top of the plant but the leaves are sagging just like the picture in the above plant. it has been about 4 days and right after transplant it started to sag. and it has gone from looking good to looking sad but during sunlight times it looked worse than last night when it was in the cool night air it started to stiffen up and look as if it was coming back but the sun looked like it was making it worse. please if anyone can help ? I am on my way to get super thrive as a last resort.


You can't plant anything directly into compost. It is so rich in microbial activity (bacteria, fungi, and enzymes breaking down organic matter into component form) that it is literally very hot and will burn and kill your roots/plant. If you did, in fact, plant into pure compost (in the future, mix compost into some base ingredients: peat moss, coco, perlite, sand, etc.), I would recommend getting her out, VERY gently rinsing the roots, transplanting into potting mix or soilless mix with very little organic matter that has yet to decompose and is meant to feed your plant as it breaks down. Your plant probably already sucked up more than its fair share of nutrients before the roots got too hot to work anymore, so a weak/soilless mix will give your plants a chance to use up the abundance of nutrients it likely has stored in its cells. Sunshine #4 by SunGro is a great soilless mix. Also, it would definitely help to add a little Superthrive and Liquid Karma (or similar ascophyllum nodosum based catalyst product) to your first watering after transplanting. Also, gradually introducing a root/soil builder containing humic acid (almost any product that says its for roots will have this) and a microbial inoculant will help to repair your roots and build a strong rhizosphere. Once your plant looks like she has bounced back and is showing signs of new growth, I would make a weak tea with that compost you have and begin feeding with that.

P.S. Root builders and humic products often also contain ascophyllum nodosum; so be sure not to use your catalyst and root supplement at the same time if this is the case.


----------



## thefurclam (May 23, 2013)

Waiting until your plants are drooping and/or rootbound to transplant is basically just reverse transplant shock. Drooping is obviously a form of stress-sort of goes without saying I thought... and root circling is very stressful and poor use of your plant's energy and, by extension, a waste of your water/nutrients/time/money. In either case, the plants are stressed, you are losing time they could be growing, and ultimately stunting your yields. 

Just so you know though, I don't mean to say you're growing wrong. Cannabis is such a vigorous, sturdy plant that it is pretty hard not to grow good amounts of pretty severely dank weed if you just love your plants. I'm sure you love your plants.


----------



## Danielv1909 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have the same prob but I transplanted from ground to pot last night and today its looking terrible . I know there is a ratio between roots and above ground plant so I trimmed a shit load . Was that a good idea ?


----------



## mrgee67 (Nov 8, 2013)

I had to transplant this one because I had more than 1 in the same planter although the planter was 15gal. I carefully dug around it and deep, to insure that I didn't damage the main stem root, I did lose a couple of little off shoot roots. When it was put into the new planter I made sure to keep the soil around the roots somewhat loose and the new soil (Kelloggs Organic patio) was treated with a little B1 and then put in a shady spot. Is this normal shock? if so how what the normal recovery time?


----------



## taffy10990 (Nov 11, 2013)

I just transplanted my plant couple hours ago an didn't go well bout half hour after tea plant the whole thing drooped so turned light off and has regained its structure and only lost one leef in the ordeal...do I cut off dead leaf an can I turn lights back on now or do I wait for usual time to turn them back on ( 6am) cheers


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 11, 2013)

The plant will do fine. When you transplant you should water right away. It is typical for a transplanted plant to droop a bit. The more transplants you do, the better you'll become at it. Some people can do a transplant with no ill side effects at all done to the plant. I guess they call it,"having a green thumb".


----------



## taffy10990 (Nov 12, 2013)

So do I cut the dead leaf or do leave it and do you think its ok to put lights back on now????


----------



## taffy10990 (Nov 12, 2013)

Got a few yellow tips now on middle leaves an drying slightly what do I do???


----------



## mike lanza (Sep 29, 2014)

POLARIS01 said:


> i just transplant 5 plants 48 hour ago she is the only one like this, what can i do for shock, damaged roots?


i damaged mine today my plant is only 3 weeks old transplanting it too organic nute soil u thjink it will be ok


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Sep 29, 2014)

Keep it out of direct sunlight if you can, just for 1-2 days.


----------



## mike lanza (Sep 29, 2014)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Keep it out of direct sunlight if you can, just for 1-2 days.


no i have 4 23 wtt cfls im running not outdoor? really no light


----------



## mike lanza (Sep 29, 2014)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Keep it out of direct sunlight if you can, just for 1-2 days.


well its been about 2 hours since i transplant and leafs look good n healthy if it was damaged the roots would it drop right away ?????


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Sep 30, 2014)

If the leaves perked back up, then it will be ok. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## mike lanza (Oct 1, 2014)

Farmer's Hat said:


> If the leaves perked back up, then it will be ok. Keep an eye on it.


its all good there ok


----------



## Wolfmoon2682 (May 17, 2016)

rapierce said:


> *
> 
> then don't comment...i hate when people do that...sooo you just signed in to say nothing...i don't care how old this forum is...people like me still use this information...damn!​
> 
> ...


I can second this comment. It's 2016 and trust me... people still browse these threads for information. A LOT of people are too paranoid to post their own info, so they go google searches and idiots like that pop up every damn time lol.


----------



## Don'tgiveadvice (Jun 9, 2018)

POLARIS01 said:


> i just transplant 5 plants 48 hour ago she is the only one like this, what can i do for shock, damaged roots?


No one should give advice online about how to save plants with torn roots. Someone stole my plants today by ripping them out by there roots. I would bet money that morons who steal people's plants come on sites like this to get advice on how to save plants they damaged after stealing them. Any legit gardener knows not to rip plants out by the roots. Please everyone stop giving out how to save your plant tips. Anyone who spends the money into buying and growing plants learns about how to care for them first.


----------



## Don'tgiveadvice (Jun 9, 2018)

Brick Top said:


> Either you damaged roots or some roots were exposed to air for to long. It is a coin toss as to if it will recover or not. It might be fine and it might die. It was mentioned that SuperThrive might not be a bad idea. It does help to reduce plant shock.
> &#12288;
> Ok, there is one other possibility depending on how you transplanted. If you did not give the plants a real good soaking after transplanting it is possible the soil around that one plant&#8217;s roots is just to loose. That is a low probability chance but it is still a chance.
> 
> ...


No one should give advice online about how to save plants with torn roots. Someone stole my plants today by ripping them out by there roots. I would bet money that morons who steal people's plants come on sites like this to get advice on how to save plants they damaged after stealing them. Any legit gardener knows not to rip plants out by the roots. Please everyone stop giving out how to save your plant tips. Anyone who spends the money into buying and growing plants learns about how to care for them first.


----------



## Don'tgiveadvice (Jun 9, 2018)

Brick Top said:


> Either you damaged roots or some roots were exposed to air for to long. It is a coin toss as to if it will recover or not. It might be fine and it might die. It was mentioned that SuperThrive might not be a bad idea. It does help to reduce plant shock.
> &#12288;
> Ok, there is one other possibility depending on how you transplanted. If you did not give the plants a real good soaking after transplanting it is possible the soil around that one plant&#8217;s roots is just to loose. That is a low probability chance but it is still a chance.
> 
> ...


No one should give advice online about how to save plants with torn roots. Someone stole my plants today by ripping them out by there roots. I would bet money that morons who steal people's plants come on sites like this to get advice on how to save plants they damaged after stealing them. Any legit gardener knows not to rip plants out by the roots. Please everyone stop giving out how to save your plant tips. Anyone who spends the money into buying and growing plants learns about how to care for them first.


----------



## Don'tgiveadvice (Jun 9, 2018)

monkeyinthemist said:


> did you use super thrive after you transplanted it ruduces shock and stress from transplanting.


No one should give advice online about how to save plants with torn roots. Someone stole my plants today by ripping them out by there roots. I would bet money that morons who steal people's plants come on sites like this to get advice on how to save plants they damaged after stealing them. Any legit gardener knows not to rip plants out by the roots. Please everyone stop giving out how to save your plant tips. Anyone who spends the money into buying and growing plants learns about how to care for them first.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 9, 2018)

Anyone who spends time and money growing plants should have a safe place to do so.

The worlds full of assholes, most can be avoided with common sense and a little forethought. Most of the time this happens from telling people or having them in plain sight.

It's a cash crop treat it that way or risk losing it. Grow forums don't encourage plant theft anymore than car forums promote auto theft. Shit happens, better luck next time.


----------



## lostnugz (Aug 29, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> Anyone who spends time and money growing plants should have a safe place to do so.
> 
> The worlds full of assholes, most can be avoided with common sense and a little forethought. Most of the time this happens from telling people or having them in plain sight.
> 
> It's a cash crop treat it that way or risk losing it. Grow forums don't encourage plant theft anymore than car forums promote auto theft. Shit happens, better luck next time.


At least you said it. Thats just bad luck or he made the newb mistake of annoucing his grow to the world. Prolly the ladder. Juat because he messed up doesnt mean the info is wrong. Preach it


----------

